# Golden Retriever - Pulaski, TN



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

What a pretty senior boy.

Hooch


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Welcome... I wish I could see your GR but I can't (better not complain)..
Hope you enjoy it here...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I contacted several rescues by email and got a positive response on the sheltie. 
Hi,

This girl is safe. She has already visited a vet and had a bath. From what I heard, she will be going to an Ohio rescue group.

Kim
I also contacted a couple of golden rescues and german shephard rescue, hopefully somebody will be able to help all of them.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

BeauShel said:


> I contacted several rescues by email and got a positive response on the sheltie.
> Hi,
> 
> This girl is safe. She has already visited a vet and had a bath. From what I heard, she will be going to an Ohio rescue group.
> ...


Im working on the senior golden so hopefully we can get them all out of there before their time is up


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

You people are so GOOD!!!!

Hooch


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

I cross posted this info to ALL of my rescue folks here in Az. and asked them to cross post it as well...Maybe someone folks along the line can help these dogs out.
Keep us posted.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

kerribear's golden kids said:


> I cross posted this info to ALL of my rescue folks here in Az. and asked them to cross post it as well...Maybe someone folks along the line can help these dogs out.
> Keep us posted.


I think I have someone here in NY that will take the golden. Just have to wait for confirmation before I send it off. Pretty definite but I dont want to confirm until I have confirmation, myself.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Waiting to hear back from Liz about this senior golden boy but we have a home for him here in NY. Just waiting to hear from her and then arrange transportation for him. But we are a go if he is still available.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Poor Guy.........I hope he gets out soon....This is sooooooooo out of control..... By Sunday we have taken in 6 dogs this week and have more wanting to come in.... and maybe 3 puppies...............


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Poor Guy.........I hope he gets out soon....This is sooooooooo out of control..... By Sunday we have taken in 6 dogs this week and have more wanting to come in.... and maybe 3 puppies...............


Just waiting to hear back from Liz and then he can be pulled. Transportation is being lined up as I speak to go and get him. So hopefully we can pull him tomorrow and get him up here by Sunday sometime. That would be perfect. 

Your right though Mary. It is out of control. SO many rescues are so full and just have no room at the inn. Its frightening how many dogs are being put down because there is no room. But at least we can save this guy if its not too late.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I got an email from Heartland Rescue. Here it is.

Thanks for your concern. Heartland Rescue in Knoxville is taking this one


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

BeauShel said:


> I got an email from Heartland Rescue. Here it is.
> 
> Thanks for your concern. Heartland Rescue in Knoxville is taking this one


Awesome news. I guess that is why I did not hear back from Liz then. As long as he gets out, that is all that matters. On to the next one. Right???


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Way too cool that he will get out of there and into a foster soon...Way to go gang...Keep up the Great work...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I wish there was someone at the german shepherd rescue. I got back a bad address on the site. So that german shepherd is still needing rescued. Does anyone know of gs rescue that is in Tn?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Your right though Mary. It is out of control. SO many rescues are so full and just have no room at the inn. Its frightening how many dogs are being put down because there is no room.


It just sickens me..... We have a waiting list and for every 3 we adopt out 5 more come in..... Waiting to hear on the puppies.... another , we will put them down if you dont take them, because the standard according to the breeder..... Looks like Maggs will have her paws full with 3 more..............:uhoh::uhoh::uhoh::uhoh:


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

BeauShel said:


> I wish there was someone at the german shepherd rescue. I got back a bad address on the site. So that german shepherd is still needing rescued. Does anyone know of gs rescue that is in Tn?


Carol, contact Robin at [email protected]. She does sheperds. She is a sweet person to deal with.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> It just sickens me..... We have a waiting list and for every 3 we adopt out 5 more come in..... Waiting to hear on the puppies.... another , we will put them down if you dont take them, because the standard according to the breeder..... Looks like Maggs will have her paws full with 3 more..............:uhoh::uhoh::uhoh::uhoh:


Its horrible. And watch the beagle population go up big time after the release of Underdog the movie. They are using a beagle. Just like 101 Dalmations, I am sure its going to be the same thing. Its just unreal. Something has to be done and soon. Laws have to be changed and enforced. They just have to be. 
Maggs will not be happy. I can see the snap snap snap now and the cold shoulder to you. LOL!!


----------



## gotgoldens (Mar 2, 2007)

I love how everyone comes together to help all of these animals.


----------

